# While Uber are ripping off their partners....



## pwdinwy (Feb 24, 2017)

http://www.msn.com/en-au/motoring/n...will-get-free-uber-rides-next-week/ar-AAq2t3x


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

*So, for any small trips that you can't be bothered walking*

Isnt that every rider with uber for the min cost


----------

